# مكونات م3 خرسانة = 0.8 زلط + 0.4 رمل = 1.2 م3؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## kotoz99 (23 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم احبابى واستاذتى الكرام 
اعاننا الله على الطاعات فى العشر الاواخر من شهر رمضان الحيب
سوال يارودنى منذ ان كنت بالكلية ولازل يراودنى ولكننى كنت اصدة واقاومة ولكنى اريد ان اتخلص منة هههه
دلوقتى كدة بالمخ
المتر المكعب من الخرسانة = 0.8 م3 زلط +0.4 م3 رمل = 1.2 م3؟؟؟؟؟
طب ولو خدنا كمان عدد شكير الاسمنت سواء مسلحة او عادية وحولناة لحجم هيدينا حجم اضافى
وكمان لو زودنا حجم ماء الخلطة 
وكمان بقى او حطينا فى دماغنا كثافة تسليح القطاعات
هل ذلك لا يوثر على كمية المواد بالخلطة؟؟؟
بخبرة السابقين لا يؤثر----------------------- ولكن كيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دعوة للنقاش


----------



## نجانجا (23 أغسطس 2011)

كنت سالت السؤال ده برده من زمان 
واضيف لسؤالك يا بطل 
متر المكعب الخرسانه وزنه كام ؟ 
سلامى للتتار


----------



## خالد الأزهري (23 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وزن المتر المكعب بالنسبة للخرسانة يعتمد ععلى مكونات الخلطة لكن في التصميم يمكن اخذه حوالي 24 KN/m3 او 2400 كجم على المتر المكعب تقريبا ...عند تصميم خلطة بالمخططات هناك مخطط تصل عن طريقه لوزن المتر المكعب بدلالة حجم الركام وستجدها قريبة من هذا الوزن...

بالنسبة للحجوم فال0.8 من الركام تشمل الفراغات وعندما تضيف لها الرمل بعض الرمل سيدخل في الفراغات والبقية ستزيد الحجم وبالتالي ستجد المجموع لجميع المكونات يساوي متر مكعب رغم ان مجاميعها منفردة يساوي اكثر من متر مكعب

يمكنك الاستفادة من هذا الشرح أيضا ..وكل عام وانتم بخير 


> فى أحد الوسائط التعليمية وقف البروفيسور يشرح لتلاميذه فلسفة الحياة، بحيث أحضر عبوة زجاجية فارغة وسأل تلاميذه: ماذا فى العبوة؟ فقالوا إنها فارغة! فأمسك البروفيسور بعض كرات الجولف ووضعها فى العبوة، وكرر السؤال: هل العبوة فارغة أم ممتلئة؟ فقالوا إنها ممتلئة، فأمسك بعض الحصى ووضعه فى العبوة، ورجها بحيث تملأ الفراغات بين كرات الجولف، وسأل تلاميذه: هل العبوة ممتلئة؟ فقالوا نعم.. فأخرج البروفيسور علبة بها رمل، ووضع الرمل فى العبوة، بحيث يتخلل فى الفراغات بين الحصى وكرات الجولف وسأل: هل العبوة ممتلئة؟ فقالوا نعم.. بعدها كان بجوار البروفيسور فنجان قهوة فسكبه فى العبوة وسأل: هل العبوة ممتلئة؟ فقالوا نعم..
> فقال: الآن أشرح لكم معنى ما فعلت! العبوة الفارغة تمثل حياة كل واحد منا، وكرات الجولف هى الأشياء الضرورية فى حياتنا التى لا يجب أن نستغنى عنها، وهى (دينك، أخلاقك، قيمك، عائلتك)، فى حين أنك لو فقدت كل شىء وبقيت تلك الأشياء تكون حياتك متماسكة ولن تتزعزع.. أما الحصى فيمثل الأشياء المهمة فى حياتنا، مثل (المنزل، الوظيفة، السيارة)، أما الرمل فهو يمثل الأشياء الأخرى البسيطة والهامشية، فلو كنا وضعنا مثلا الرمل قبل كرات الجولف لملء العبوة، ولم يكن هناك مكان لكرات الجولف.. وتماما فى حياتنا فيجب ألا تشغلنا الأمور البسيطة والتافهة بحيث تحتل شغلنا الشاغل، وننسى الأشياء الأساسية لكى لا تكون حياتنا مليئة بالتفاهات!!
> وفى نفس الوقت الذى سوف يكون هناك مكان للأشياء الأخرى عندما تأخذ ترتيبها الطبيعى.. فعندما يختل ترتيب أولوياتنا تمتلئ حياتنا بالرمل فقط فحدد أولوياتك أولا، والبقية مجرد رمل. وعندما هم البروفيسور بالانصراف استوقفه أحد تلامذته، وسأله: وماذا عن فنجان القهوة؟ فقال البروفيسور: كدت أنسى أضفت القهوة لأبين لكم أن حياتكم مهما كانت مليئة، فدائما هناك مكان لفنجان قهوة


لاحظ ان حجم العبوة ثابت رغم انه اضاف عدة مواد حجومها مفردة اكبر من الاناء


----------



## shuaa said (23 أغسطس 2011)

حلوه
اخ خالد​


----------



## احمد سكولز (23 أغسطس 2011)

تحياتى للاخ الفاضل مهندس خالد الازهرى على توضيحه الجميل


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (24 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله بالجميع وتقبل الله صيامكم


----------



## A2011 (24 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ردا علي هذا السؤال, تسمي هذه الخلطات بالخلطات النمطية وهي التي تحتوي علي 350 كج من الاسمنت
0.8 م3 زلط و 0.4 م3 رمل وتستخدم للحصول علي مقاومة في حدود 200 - 250 كجم/سم2
او نفس النسب ولكن 400 كجم اسمنت للحصول علي مقاومة في حدود 250 - 300 كجم/سم2 .
وهذه الخلطات النمطية لا تعطي مترا مكعبا من الخرسانة الطازجة و يمكن تحديد الحجم الحقيقي بتعيين الحجم المطلق للمكونات فستجد انها تعطي اكثر من متر مكعب بقليل.


----------



## mohamed elgendy (24 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
الخلطة 0.8 سن او زلط + 0.4 رمل لا تعطي في اغلب الاحيان متر مكعب فقد تعطي اكثر او اقل من المتر المكعب وهذا يعتمد علي حجم الفراغات المحصورة بين الحبيبات الكبيرة ( الزلط او السن ) فعند استخدام زلط زو مقاس اعتباري كبير تكون حجم الفراغات بينها كبير فيستوعب حجم اكبر من الحبيبات الاقل في المقاس وكذلك الحبيبات الناعمة ( الاسمنت ) والعكس صحيح ولذلك فان للحصول علي خلطة مضبوطة يجب الحصول علي التدرج الحبيبي للحبيبات والحصول علي المقاس الاعتباري لها وايجاد كثافتها في الصورة السائبة والكثافة في حالة عدم وجود فراغات وايجاد حجم الفراغات بين الحبيبات الكبيرة والصغيرة


----------



## علاء يوسف (24 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوريين الكلام دة صحيح لان الفراغات يتم تعبئتها بين المواد وبعضها


----------



## mohamed2011hassan (24 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## نجانجا (26 أغسطس 2011)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> وزن المتر المكعب بالنسبة للخرسانة يعتمد ععلى مكونات الخلطة لكن في التصميم يمكن اخذه حوالي 24 kn/m3 او 2400 كجم على المتر المكعب تقريبا ..



ممكن اعرف بالتفصيل ازاى اجيب الوزن ده لان السؤال ده انا اتسالتو ومعرفتش اجاوب ممكن ؟


----------



## I.R.S (26 أغسطس 2011)

نجانجا قال:


> ممكن اعرف بالتفصيل ازاى اجيب الوزن ده لان السؤال ده انا اتسالتو ومعرفتش اجاوب ممكن ؟



حسب رايي ان الوزن ده جاي من كثافة الخرسانة
بمعني ان كثافة الخرسانة المسلحة هي 2.5 طن/متر مكعب
والكثافة تساوي الكتلة علي الحجم
والحجم عندنا يساوي واحد متر مكعب اذا الكتلة له تساوي 2.5 طن اي 2500 كجم

وبما ان الخرسانة المسلحة يكون بها تقريبا 100 كجم حديد لكل متر مكعب في المتوسط
اذا يكون وزن الخرسانة بدون حديد التسليح فقط هو 2400 كجم

او بطريقة اخري وهي

ان كثافة الرمل والزلط الجاف تقريباً 1.7 جم/سم المكعب

فيكون وزن .8 متر مكعب زلط هو 1360 كجم

ووزن .4 متر مكعب رمل هو 680 كجم

ووزن الاسمنت هو 350 كجم

ووزن الماء 150 كجم

فيكون المجموع هو 2540 كجم وهو ما يقارب ما بالاعلي


هذا هو تفسيري للموضوع ده والله أعلم


----------



## نجانجا (26 أغسطس 2011)

i.r.s قال:


> حسب رايي ان الوزن ده جاي من كثافة الخرسانة
> بمعني ان كثافة الخرسانة المسلحة هي 2.5 طن/متر مكعب
> والكثافة تساوي الكتلة علي الحجم
> والحجم عندنا يساوي واحد متر مكعب اذا الكتلة له تساوي 2.5 طن اي 2500 كجم
> ...


:28:


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (26 أغسطس 2011)

أخي الفاضل هناك نوعان من الكثافة للمواد الانشائية الداخلة في تركيب الخرسانة الكثافة الاولي الظاهرية او تسمى الكلية وهي ناتجة عن قسمة كتلة المادة على الحجم الذي تشغله شاملا هذا الحجم الفراغات يعني لو اخذنا اناء او علبة معلومة الحجم و ملأناها حصى او رمل و سوينا الوجه العلوي سنلاحظ انه هناك فراغات بين حبيبات الحصى فعند قسمة الكتلة على الحجم سنحصل على الكثافة الظاهرية ولو احسبنا كثافة المادة الفعلية مثلا لو أخذنا حبيبة حصى واحدة و حسبنا حجمها بطريقة أزاحة ألماء حسب قاعدة ارخميدس يعني ناخذ قنينة مدرجة و وضعنا ماء الى حد معلوم ثم وضعنا حبيبة الحصى سيرتفع منسوب الماء و مقدار الزيادة بالحجم هي تمثل حجم حبيبة الحصى و لو قمنا بتقسيم كتلة الحصى على هذا الحجم لحصلنا على كثافة نوعية او ما يسمى بالوزن النوعي وهذا النوع من الكثافات هو المهم في تصميم الخلطات الخرسانية
مثلا الكثافة الكلية للحصى =(1600-1700)كغم/م3
الوزن النوعي للحصى=(2500-2700)كغم/م3
أالكثافة الكلية للرمل=(1400-1600)كغم/م3
ألوزن ألنوعي للرمل=(2400-2600)كغم/م3
ألكثافة الكلية للاسمنت=1400 كغم/م3
ألوزن النوعي للاسمنت=3150كغم/م3
ألماء كثافتة و وزنه النوعي هو 1000كغم/م3
معادلة الحجوم المطلقة 
كتلة الاسمنت/وزنه النوعي+كتلة ألحصى/الوزن النوعي للحصى+كتلة الرمل/الوزن النوعي للرمل+كتلة الماء/الوزن النوعي للماء+نسبة الفراغات في الخرسانة(0.03-0.06)=1م3


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (26 أغسطس 2011)

لا تعليق بعد تعليق الاخوة الزملاء و خاصتا الاستاذ خالد الازهري 
جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## kotoz99 (27 أغسطس 2011)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> وزن المتر المكعب بالنسبة للخرسانة يعتمد ععلى مكونات الخلطة لكن في التصميم يمكن اخذه حوالي 24 kn/m3 او 2400 كجم على المتر المكعب تقريبا ...عند تصميم خلطة بالمخططات هناك مخطط تصل عن طريقه لوزن المتر المكعب بدلالة حجم الركام وستجدها قريبة من هذا الوزن...
> 
> بالنسبة للحجوم فال0.8 من الركام تشمل الفراغات وعندما تضيف لها الرمل بعض الرمل سيدخل في الفراغات والبقية ستزيد الحجم وبالتالي ستجد المجموع لجميع المكونات يساوي متر مكعب رغم ان مجاميعها منفردة يساوي اكثر من متر مكعب
> ...


مشكور اخى الكبير بشمهندس خالد الازهرى وكل الاعضاء مشكورين جدا وبارك الله فيكم ورمضان كريم وعيد سعيد باذن الله


----------



## القمر الهندسي (27 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على الملاحظات القيمه


----------



## عبد الرحمن عمارة (27 أغسطس 2011)

شوف يا سيدي الموضوع ببساطة إن فيه فراغات بين حبيبات الزلط صح؟ الفراغات دي هيدخل فيها الرمل بعد الدمك والفراغات اللي بين الرمل هيدخل فيها الأسمنت بعد الدمك وبعد كده الميه وبالتالي الرقم صحيح مجموع كل ده بساوي واحد متر مكعب


----------



## سماح السروي (5 سبتمبر 2011)

تمام
يا م محمد الجندي


----------



## جالديران (13 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكورين يا باشمهندسين


----------



## علي سالم حسين (13 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedibrah (25 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------

